# Schleie - was mit den Gräten?



## FranconianFishing (2. Mai 2017)

Hi! 

Nachdem zum Schleienflüsterer mutiere habe ich nun einige schon versucht zuzubereiten. Leider bin ich nicht ganz so sicher, was ich wirklich mit den Tieren machen soll. Was habe ich schon probiert?
- In Alufolie gebraten
- Vom Grill
- Müllerin
- Filet Müllerin
- Filet in Senf-Dill

Aber nicht wirklich der Bringer. Was mich aber extrem nervt: die kleinen Y-Gräten. Was macht ihr damit? mitessen? Einschneiden? Zupfen?

Wollte die Filets als nächstes durch den Wolf drehen und wie aus den Rotaugen Burger machen. Aber das erscheint mir dann doch zu schade für die Tiere. 

Vorschläge? Ratschläge?

Petri,

Peter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schleie - was mit den Gräten?*

ich bin bei friedfischen nicht so der fan der klassischen zubereitung. wenn mir mal zufällig eine schleie ans band geht und ich sie mitnehme, dann wandert diese in die räuchertonne. wenn es dir möglich ist zu räuchern, versuch es mal. das fleisch wird wunderbar fest, dabei aber nicht trocken und hat einen glasigen schimmer.


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schleie - was mit den Gräten?*

Die Lösung ist das Gerät "Grätenschneider".


----------



## Lenoc (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schleie - was mit den Gräten?*

Also ich mach einfach immer Filet drauß...Pfeffer, Salz, Rosmarin... dann in Mehl und ins heiße Fett.

Die kleinen Y Gräten verbraten dabei... zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schleie - was mit den Gräten?*

Räuchern. Wie schon beschrieben top


----------



## Revilo62 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schleie - was mit den Gräten?*

die Lösung könnten die berühmten 3 S sein, 
1. säubern
2. säuern
3. salzen 
und hierbei ist das 2. s maßgeblich, Zitronensäure greift den Kalk der Gräten an , als positiver Nebeneffekt gerinnt durch die Zitronensäure das Fischeiweiss, das Fleisch wird fester und Fischgeruch wird gebunden ( insbesondere bei Meeresfisch) 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ladi74 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schleie - was mit den Gräten?*

@ Revilo 
Wenn man wg. dem Fischgeruch säuern muss, ist was faul! Nämlich der Fisch!!!
Ok, bis die Meeresfische bis Berlin "geschwommen" sind... Bis zu mir haben sie es noch 200km weiter.;-))

Zurück zum Thema. 
Je größer der Fisch, umso größer die Gräten.
Ich würde die Schleien (40-45cm, ca.1kg)komplett braten und auftischen. 
Auf keinen Fall drann rum schnibbeln, da zerlegt man die kleinen Gräten noch mehr.
Der Kampf mit den Y-Gräten bleibt, aber das ist ja bei Weissfischen, Karpfen und Hecht auch so.
Meine Erfahrung, den Fisch nicht mit Sosse zukleistern( extra Teller), das erleichtert die Grätensuche ungemein.
Im E-Fall einschneiden und dann braten. Bei Brassen wirds ja auch so gemacht.
Fritte geht bestimmt auch.

PS: Trotzdem komme ich nicht an Grätenreiche ran. Beim Rollmops muss sogar die Rückenflosse raus.


----------

